# Custom made sandpaper for festool orbital sander



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Does any one know of a place to buy custom cut sandpaper ?
The circular paper for fein and festool paper is over the top expensive
I know Norton makes some but it to is reall pricey


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I hear HD Nortons will work, holes line up but not positive.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

The Festool price is pretty expensive. BUT. Once you take it off the sander it makes for great hand sandpaper. 

I just fix a job where I went through a lot, due to my Ro 125 being a bit big and hitting the sides knocking the edges down where I needed them. Then there was a lot of chipping on the rounded trim that I couldn't get the machine. 

I took the sandpaper that was otherwise garbage and used it by hand and it worked really well. 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

You think custom sand paper will be any cheaper???????????


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Yea.. Not following the logic here either.

In my experience all the good sandpaper is priced about the same.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Phinnster said:


> Does any one know of a place to buy custom cut sandpaper ?
> The circular paper for fein and festool paper is over the top expensive
> I know Norton makes some but it to is reall pricey


Before pre-punched paper was widely available, we just bought blank discs at the auto-supply stores and punched them ourselves, usually with a Sharpie. We only did that with PSA discs, not H&L.

I understand why they do it, but the variety of hole patterns is maddening.


----------



## Phinnster (Feb 20, 2013)

Of course I would think that their must be some place online that makes custom sized paper for a lot cheaper
Why would I not think that????


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

The Festool granat paper is awesome. Lasts a long time if you're not hitting nails etc. worth the extra IMO. And if you buy boxes of 50 or 100 it's not that bad. 


Sent from my blah blah blah


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Damon T said:


> The Festool granat paper is awesome. Lasts a long time if you're not hitting nails etc. worth the extra IMO. And if you buy boxes of 50 or 100 it's not that bad.
> 
> 
> Sent from my blah blah blah


We will be picking up a couple boxes of 100 tomorrow. I'm trying to figure out if the Systainer for sand paper is worth it or not.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I haven't seen the sandpaper systainer yet. I use frog tape containers to hold my 5" paper. The pointed paper for the DTS-400 is harder to keep well contained. It has a bad habit of curling up and won't stay in a straight line. 


Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk.com


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> We will be picking up a couple boxes of 100 tomorrow. I'm trying to figure out if the Systainer for sand paper is worth it or not.


Yes! Once you realize how much money you have invested in paper you will agree. I still have to buy a six inch one.


----------

